# Hasret tel oldu sazıma



## sufler

Hello!
The phrase cited in the headline is actually a title of an old Turkish song by Ömür Göksel that I really liked. However I can't figure out what _Hasret tel oldu sazıma _means... I know _saz _is a traditional Turkish musical instrument. So maybe _longing for my saz was a string... _No, it's a nonsense  Longing is a noun here and I suppose *oldu* can't be a verb, because it's not placed at the end of the phrase. Moreover, in the song's chorus, the artist sing one more word between oldu and sazıma, maybe it is important to understand the whole phrase, but I can't get what he sings by ear.


----------



## Rallino

I'm not very good with poetry and the like, but what I understand is: _The feeling of longing has become a string of my luth. I play that string all the time. It's in all my songs. All the songs I write ~ I write them because of longing.
_
I might be wrong though. You might want to wait to hear from others who can interpret better.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello,

Lyrics of the song:

"_Hasret tel oldu artık şu sazıma,
Gurbet eş oldu şimdi göz yaşıma._"

Here is my humble try:

"_The feeling of longing has become the strings of my 'saz',
Absence from home has corresponded with my tears._"


----------



## Black4blue

Verbs don't have to be at the end of sentences. They're at the end in the regular sentences only. In daily life and especially in poetry, there are so many irregular sentences.


----------



## sufler

OK, thank you  Could you tell me just one more thing? 
How the additional part _artık şu _affects the meaning of the whole phrase?
Because I think _"Hasret tel oldu sazıma" _alone means "Longing became a string to my saz".
But _artık şu _? _artık _is "no longer" I believe, so that would suggest a different translation, like "Longing *is no longer* a string to my saz".


----------



## snoopymanatee

_Artık_ does not mean _no longer_ here. It means _from now on_ here.

I think; 
_
"The feeling of longing has become the strings of my 'saz'." 
_
and 

"_The feeling of longing has become the strings of my 'saz' from now on." _have the same meaning because of the tense.

That's why I did not write "_from now on_" in the first sentence.


----------



## Rallino

_*EDIT:* Cross-posted with Snoopy.

Artık_ is a flexible word. Its meaning changes depending on whether or not the verb is negative. Observe:

Artık sigara içmiyorum. - I'm not smoking anymore.
Artık sigara içiyorum. - I'm smoking from now on. / I've started smoking, and planning to smoke in the future as well.

The meanings are quite the opposite, you will see.


----------

